# Fehlerhafter License Key!! Dringend



## Jo-Janzen (28 Januar 2011)

Hallo! Habe ein Problem mit dem Übertragen einer *neuen Lizenz bei step 7.*
Der License Manager sagt immer ,dass der alte *License Key defekt ist*.
Habe im Forum schon gelesen, dass man über die Hotline einen freischaltcode
erhalten kann. leider ist jetzt Wochenende wo kener dort arbeitet und nächste Woche schreibe ich eine *Klausur* in SPS-Programmmierung.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man die Hotline umgehen kann.
Ich meine, die alte Lizenz benötige ich doch nicht.Die muss man doch löschen können.


----------



## gravieren (28 Januar 2011)

Hi




> Ich meine, die alte Lizenz benötige ich doch nicht.Die muss man doch löschen können.


Seltsam.    




Hier wirst du KEINE Tips hierzu bekommen.

Bei zumindesten einem Beitrag  *ROFL*



Du hast doch die gelber Lizenzdiskette  ?
Da ist eine 14-Tage Notlizenz dabei.


Problem gelöst  


Gruß Karl


----------



## PN/DP (29 Januar 2011)

Jo-Janzen schrieb:


> Hallo! Habe ein Problem mit dem Übertragen einer *neuen Lizenz bei step 7.*
> Der License Manager sagt immer ,dass der alte *License Key defekt ist*.
> Habe im Forum schon gelesen, dass man über die Hotline einen freischaltcode
> erhalten kann. leider ist jetzt Wochenende wo kener dort arbeitet und nächste Woche schreibe ich eine *Klausur* in SPS-Programmmierung.
> ...


Ich weiß, daß der Siemens-Support 24/365 besetzt und erreichbar ist, allerdings kostet das von 17-8 Uhr und am Wochenende etwas.
Für defekte Lizenzen gibt es eine spezielle Telefonnummer. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß diese Nummer rund um die Uhr nichts extra kostet. Du kannst es ja morgen tagsüber mal ausprobieren:
Wie können defekte Lizenzen oder Autorisierungen wiederhergestellt werden?

Ob das aber am Wochenende tatsächlich kostenfrei ist, weiß ich nicht, weil ich diesen Service noch nie benötigt habe und sicher auch nie benötigen werde, weil mein regelmäßiges Festplatten-Image-Backup die Lizenzen zuverlässig sichert. 

Wozu mußt Du eigentlich eine "neue" Lizenz übertragen und hast noch eine "alte" Lizenz, die vielleicht defekt ist?
Was hast Du gemacht oder was willst Du machen? Vielleicht brauchst Du nur ein Update des ALM?

Harald


----------



## PN/DP (29 Januar 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Du hast doch die gelber Lizenzdiskette  ?
> Da ist eine 14-Tage Notlizenz dabei.


*ACK*
Stimmt, die Notlizenz und eine Trial-Lizenz kann man ja immer aktivieren (auch bei den USB-Lizenzsticks) und kommt so zumindest übers Wochenende. Habsch ganz vergessen, weil nie gebraucht.

Harald


----------



## Question_mark (29 Januar 2011)

*Licence key von ru website ???*

Hallo,



			
				Jo-Janzen schrieb:
			
		

> leider ist jetzt Wochenende wo kener dort arbeitet



Da irrst Du Dich gewaltig. Wenn Du einen gültigen Licence-Key hast, kriegst Du bei Siemens einen 24h Support rund um die Uhr, im Wechsel aus Nürnberg, Jacksonvile und Singapore, je nach Tageszeit. Ich kann natürlich verstehen das Du Hemmungen hast, diesen Service zu bemühen. Aber wer keine Hemmungen hat, den Licence Key von einer Ru Website zu beziehen, muss natürlich kleine Einschränkungen im Siemens Service akzeptieren *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## PN/DP (29 Januar 2011)

FALLS hier eine ru-Lizenz im Spiel ist: vielleicht findet der TE die Site nur nicht mehr wieder nach dem Umzug oder scheut sich vor der Registrierung, die man am neuen Standort neuerdings für solche nicht legalen Sachen braucht?
Außerdem scheint es auch nicht sooo dringend zu sein - oder dem TE haben die bisherigen Antworten nicht gefallen? :roll:



Jo-Janzen schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wie man die Hotline umgehen kann.


Nö, das wird Dir HIER niemand sagen können.

Harald


----------



## eYe (29 Januar 2011)

Versuch es anstatt mit "ru" ma mit "ua" 

gn8


----------



## maxi (29 Januar 2011)

Die MEldung fehlerhafter Licence Key ensteht meist dadurch das die Lizenzen mit Copy / Paste kopiert wurden.

Um an eine neue Lizenz zu kommen ist entweder die gelbe Diskette, oder ein USB Stick, oder das Certificate of Licence notwendig.

Der Siemens Suppoert ist in der Regel 24h erreichbar und kann dir, sofern du eine Floating Lizenz hattes, Online eine neue Lizenz erstellen.


----------



## Jo-Janzen (29 Januar 2011)

Sorry an alle, aber ich nutze so ein Forum zum 1.mal aktiv. Hätte nicht gedacht dat man so schnell ne Antwort erhält.Deshalb bin ich gestern zu Bett gegangen. 

Ich hatte eine 14 Tage-lizenz die jetzt abgelaufen ist und will jetzt eine 365 Tage-lizenz übertragen. Beide Lizenzen sind komplett Legal von der Hochschule. 


Ich hatte irgendwo gelesen das die Servicezeiten auf "in der Woche" beschränkt waren.
Aber DANKE für die Info, werde da gleich anrufen...


----------



## Jo-Janzen (29 Januar 2011)

Habe jetzt bei der Hotline angerufen die für die Software S7 und so zuständig sind. Die sagten mir, dass es übers Wochenende keinen Service 
für Lizenz-Angelegenheiten am Wochenende gibt.

sonstige Tipps????


----------



## Jo-Janzen (29 Januar 2011)

will eine abgelaufene 14 Tage-lizenz entfernen und eine neue 365Tagelizenz draufpacken


----------



## Jo-Janzen (29 Januar 2011)

muss eine alte 14Tagelizenz löschen um eine neue 365 Tagelizenz draufzuspieln


----------



## sonyvaio59 (29 Januar 2011)

Hallo, auf Laufwerk "C" gibt es einen Ordner "AX NF ZZ" den würde ich
mal löschen und den "ALM" deinstallieren. Danach den "ALM" neu installieren und den neuen Lizenzkey übertragen.


----------



## gravieren (29 Januar 2011)

Hi


sonyvaio59 schrieb:


> Hallo, auf Laufwerk "C" gibt es einen Ordner "AX NF ZZ" den würde ich
> mal löschen und den "ALM" deinstallieren. Danach den "ALM" neu installieren und den neuen Lizenzkey übertragen.



Wenn du den kompletten Ordner löscht, verlierst du *alle* Lizenzen !


----------



## gravieren (29 Januar 2011)

Hi


Jo-Janzen schrieb:


> Ich hatte eine 14 Tage-lizenz die jetzt abgelaufen ist


Ui, dann bist du ja wirklich überrascht worden.

Bei jedem Start des Step7 bekommst du einen Meldung über die restlichen Tage.

Bei 14 Tagen ist das natürlich schon heftig kurz.
(Da hat man ja 2 Wochenenden, bei der man NICHT anrufen kann*ROFL*)



Gruß Karl


----------



## sonyvaio59 (29 Januar 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Wenn du den kompletten Ordner löscht, verlierst du *alle* Lizenzen !


 

Ja logisch verliert alle Lizenzen, aber nur wenn er welche hat !


----------



## gravieren (29 Januar 2011)

Hi


sonyvaio59 schrieb:


> Ja logisch verliert alle Lizenzen, aber nur wenn er welche hat !



Wie meinst du das ?



Weist du mehr hierzu  ?


----------



## sonyvaio59 (29 Januar 2011)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Wie meinst du das ?
> ...


 
Nein ich weiss nicht mehr dazu, aber wenn er nur eine 1 Jahres-Lizenz hat, so hat er zumindestens geschrieben, dann bin ich nicht davon ausgegangen dass er im Besitz mehrere Lizenzen ist.


----------



## Proxy (29 Januar 2011)

Jo-Janzen schrieb:


> Habe jetzt bei der Hotline angerufen die für die Software S7 und so zuständig sind. Die sagten mir, dass es übers Wochenende keinen Service
> für Lizenz-Angelegenheiten am Wochenende gibt.
> 
> sonstige Tipps????



Nicht kurz vor knapp sowas machen. Klausurentermine sind doch im vorfeld lange bekannt. Naja beim nächsten mal lernt man aus fehlern


----------



## offliner (29 Januar 2011)

Wieso auch erst den 14 Tage Key aufspielen ? Macht nur Sinn, wenn man was testen will und noch keinen "richtigen" Key hat. Jetzt sind "plötzlich" die 14 Tage abgelaufen und dann wundern, wenn man mal schnell übers Wochenende keine Antwort bekommt... Da sag ich: Pech gehabt ! Ausserdem müsste STEP7, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, trotzdem laufen, nur mit ein paar Genkminuten zwischendurch... ist doch noch so, oder ? Die 14Tage Lizenz wird übrigens parallel zu der richtigen auf dem Rechner vorhanden sein, hier muss keine Lizenz gelöscht werden... Es gibt ein paar Fälle, wo der ALM nicht richtig funktioniert. Hierzu gibt es Beiträge im Service&Support.Mir hat mal folgender geholfen (Punkt 2):
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/15293567


----------



## Jo-Janzen (29 Januar 2011)

Proxy schrieb:


> Nicht kurz vor knapp sowas machen. Klausurentermine sind doch im vorfeld lange bekannt. Naja beim nächsten mal lernt man aus fehlern



Da haste recht, hatte aber viel um die Ohren, sodass ich nicht dran gedacht habe.


----------



## Jo-Janzen (29 Januar 2011)

*Ich dachte es gibt hier im Forum Tipps und keine Vorwürfe,* dass man früher dran denken soll. Bin halt keiner, der Täglich an Step 7 dran sitz.Dadurch denkt man halt nicht dran. Besonders wenn andere Klausuren im Vordergrund stehen. 

Na ja, anscheinend gibt es keine realistische bzw. einfache Lösung.

Mache das jetzt zunächst  per Hand und am Montag kann ich auf einem
geliehenem Notebook die Programme testen.

Danke trotzdem für die ernstgemeinten  Vorschläge


----------



## Kai (29 Januar 2011)

Jo-Janzen schrieb:


> muss eine alte 14Tagelizenz löschen um eine neue 365 Tagelizenz draufzuspieln


 
Wenn Du tatsächlich nur eine abgelaufene Trial License löschen willst, dann sollte Dir die folgende Siemens-FAQ weiterhelfen:

ID24198974 Wie kann die Trial License deaktiviert werden, wenn die Meldung erscheint, dass die Trial License abgelaufen ist, obwohl die Floating License installiert wurde?

Gruß Kai


----------



## maxi (30 Januar 2011)

Bei WinCC Flex war es so das immer der niederste Key gewann.

Hatte mal das Problem das sich bei einem Kollegen trotz Adv. Key zuerst wegen einer noch vorhandenen abgelaufenen 14 Tage licence das WinCC nicht starten lies.
Danach ging Adv. wieder nicht, da auch noch eine Compact Lizenz drauf war.


----------



## Toki0604 (30 Januar 2011)

Hi,

ich habe das interessehalber mal bei mir nachgesehen und den Ordner den Siemens angegeben hat nicht gefunden. Musste erst nach **.ekb* suchen um den passenden Ordner zu finden. Wahrscheinlich weil ich nicht die Siemens-Standard-Einstellung bzw. eine andere Festplatte genutzt habe?! Aber dann funktionierts...

Gruß
Toki


----------



## Jo-Janzen (30 Januar 2011)

Kai schrieb:


> Wenn Du tatsächlich nur eine abgelaufene Trial License löschen willst, dann sollte Dir die folgende Siemens-FAQ weiterhelfen:
> 
> ID24198974 Wie kann die Trial License deaktiviert werden, wenn die Meldung erscheint, dass die Trial License abgelaufen ist, obwohl die Floating License installiert wurde?
> 
> Gruß Kai



da geht es ja nur um eine abgelaufene Lizenz.Ich denke aber das man die Lizenz beim ALM trotzdem nicht löschen kann. Auch wenn Sie im Ordner AX ... gelöscht sind. Ist jetzt nicht mehr so schlimm. Morgen früh rufe ich bei der Hotline an und die sollten mir dann den Freischaltcode gebn können.
trotzdem Dankeschön


----------



## Jo-Janzen (31 Januar 2011)

so, habe dort jetzt angerufen.
*Nicht mehr benötigte Lizenzen *kann man im Ordner AX NF ZZ in (C löschen.
Dabei muss man aber über extras und Ordneroption "Systemgeschützte Dateien einblenden" und "Alle Dateien anzeigen" anklicken.
Anschließend ist der Ordner sichtbar und man kann die defekte Datei löschen. 
Nach aktualisieren im ALM ist auch dort die defekte Lizenz gelöscht.


----------



## Toki0604 (31 Januar 2011)

> Nicht mehr benötigte Lizenzen kann man im Ordner AX NF ZZ in (C löschen.
> Dabei muss man aber über extras und Ordneroption "Systemgeschützte Dateien einblenden" und "Alle Dateien anzeigen" anklicken.
> Anschließend ist der Ordner sichtbar und man kann die defekte Datei löschen.
> Nach aktualisieren im ALM ist auch dort die defekte Lizenz gelöscht.


Genau das wurde doch in Kai´s Link beschrieben. Dafür hättest du den Anruf nicht machen müssen...
Aber wenn´s jetzt läuft ist ja gut ;-)

Gruß
Toki


----------



## Jo-Janzen (31 Januar 2011)

Toki0604 schrieb:


> Genau das wurde doch in Kai´s Link beschrieben. Dafür hättest du den Anruf nicht machen müssen...
> Aber wenn´s jetzt läuft ist ja gut ;-)
> 
> Gruß
> Toki



Ja genauso standes dort, ich wusste jetzt aber nicht ob der defekte Lizenz-Key auch im ALM verschwindet. Könnte ja sein, dass der nur im dem Ordner gelöscht wird und beim ALM steht er immer noch drin.
aber so ist ok.
danke


----------

